# Used aquariums



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

I've been wanting to move up to a larger tank for the longest time, of course i can't do this until after i move but, once i do move im gonna move up one way or another. At the LFS a standard 20G long with a lid, light, and stand runs at least $180. . . what the duece? i can't see paying that much for a small tank so what about used aquariums? are they a good idea to buy? i see them advertised all the time in the classifieds averaging $80 for a 50G with everything


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nothing wrong with buying a used tank. Just be sure it dosent leak. 

Walmart usually has 55gal tanks for around 160 with hood. lights, and a cheaper filter.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Everything I have (with the exception of my 10g walmart hospital tank) is used. We have a weekly classified book where they sell everything immaginable, and even a great free for the taking section. Anyway, I got my first 55g set up and running, for $200 including the stand. Later I bought another 55g on its own for $60. I bouth all brand new gear for it, have a total of $175 in it, including purchase of the tank. Aquariums are one of those things, people buy them, have bad luck, or whatever, and just want them gone and will often sell cheap. Also, buying pieces online is far cheaper than going to Petco. So yeah, definitely look used, there are lots of deals out there.


----------



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

sweet thanks, yeah $175 in a 55G is pretty good, i've already spent over $240 on my planted 10G. . but, then again i've tried a lot of things and put a lot into it


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

dang how can you spen 240 on a 10g lol


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Petsmart sells 20g. tall tanks for $59 with a flourescent lid.
They also sell a 55 gallon KIT, with flourescent hood, topfin HOB filter, 200watt heater, net/food/odds and ends for $159.

That being said, three of my tanks are used.
I bought a 15g with a NEW neptune heater, NEW tetra air pump, 3 NEW containers of food, an undergravel filter, and used gravel (threw the last two away). I got it at a thrift store for $12.99

A few weeks ago (at the same thrift shop) I bought a 25 gallon and a 40 gallon (LONG) for $37...but the 25 gallon needed re-sealed (which cost another $5)

Last weekend at a garage sale, I bought a NEW 24" deluxe flourescent light hood for $5. The lady had TWO 20 gallon tanks, and accessories, for $10 takes all...

So yes, get a used tank. Just make sure it doesn't leak!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Come on... this is 2 years old... didnt anyone read the thread about digging up old posts?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Fishboy93 said:


> Come on... this is 2 years old... didnt anyone read the thread about digging up old posts?


Nope. But I'll end it.


----------

